# In Memory of:  Kyuzo Mifune (1883-1965)



## Stickgrappler (Jan 27, 2014)

49 yrs ago today, one of the greatest judokas ever, Kyuzo Mifune, passed away at the age of 82 yrs old.


Posted the video The Essence of Judo as a tribute  awesome to see him in action!


http://www.stickgrappler.net/2014/01/in-memory-of-kyuzo-mifune-april-21-1883.html


----------

